# wood drawer slides



## tiltaplenty (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi: I am new to the site and would like some help if you would, please.
I have made 12 pocket drawers for storage in my bed room and do not really want to pay for drawer slides. My question is can I just make a drawer slide on the side of my drawers out of wood? I would ASSUME that they will not be as smooth, which I truly do not care, my question is will it work? Any tips or suggestions. Pocket drawers will go 25 inches in to my wasted attic space. 25x11x9inches (12)

Thanks

tilt


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The drawer can just rest on the bottom and slide with a wood to wood action. A little wax helps. Go in a furniture store and this is about all you will see for drawers.

Or you can mount a wooden "rail" on the side of the drawer and route a corresponding grove into the side of the framework. I have done both and they work just fine.

Geo


----------



## tiltaplenty (Feb 22, 2010)

*thanks!!!!!*

Yea, that is exactly what I was thinking. So I am thinking that I may have difficulty keeping my drawer flush with my molding? Not sure why I am thinking that? Any thoughts?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

tiltaplenty said:


> Yea, that is exactly what I was thinking. So I am thinking that I may have difficulty keeping my drawer flush with my molding? Not sure why I am thinking that? Any thoughts?


If the drawer front sits flush with the face frame, attach some little stop blocks, glued to the back end of the drawer glide to stop the drawers at the correct spot. I've done this several times. It takes a little tinkering with block lengths but will work fine.


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

If you have a router, router table and dovetail bit, you can make some of the ones listed here from Rockler. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=198&filter=drawer slides

I bought one as a template and made a few myself. A few practice pieces to help set the fence and depth of the bit was needed at first. You can also just make a block grove and achieve the same purpose. Good idea to make the slides instead of buying them :thumbsup:.


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a good idea too.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/108/108-wooddrawerguides.pdf


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Psych0ticNemes1s said:


> This is a good idea too.
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/108/108-wooddrawerguides.pdf


I like those!


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have seen many drawers that have been made like this. It's a very old fashion way of fabricating, but if you want to save a couple of dollars per drawer, I say go for it.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tips: 1)Use the hardest wood you have on hand, preferably dense too, for the runners.(I prefer maple) They will last longer and slide more smoothly, especially if 2) You sand them to 220 grit and then put a coat of either paste wax, or paraffin on them. With paraffin, you can drip melted candle wax onto them, or just rub the paraffin onto the runners. But you need to scrape off the excess or it will gum up instead of lubricating. Then buff smooth with a clean rag.


----------

